# Neue Liebe für Bar Refaeli? Sie soll einen Obsthändler daten



## beachkini (30 Dez. 2012)

​*Ist Bar Refaeli, 27, etwa frisch verliebt? Wie israelische Zeitungen berichten, soll das Supermodel einen Neuen haben. Bei dem Glücklichen soll es sich um einen reichen Obsthändler halten. *

Ihre berufliche Pleite mit ihrer eigenen Model-Show "Million-Dollar-Shootingstar", deren finale Folge der deutschen Ausgabe vor wenigen Tagen nur noch wenige Hunderttausend Zuschauer vor den Fernseher lockte, könnte der Ex von Leonardo DiCaprio, 38, ziemlich egal sein.

Denn privat soll sie mit dem israelischen Obsthändler Adi Ezra, 37, im siebten Himmel schweben. Ob es dies Mal ernst wird bei der blonden Schönheit? Ihren Freunden soll sie erst vor Kurzem verraten haben:

"Ich bin bereit für eine ernsthafte Beziehung. Ich warte auf den Ritter auf dem weißen Pferd" - so schreibt ex Israels größte Tageszeitung "Yediot Achronot" auf ihrer Internetseite.

Vielleicht hat Bar nun den Mann zum sesshaft werden gefunden.
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Dez. 2012)

Der kennt sich ja mit Melonen/Birnen/Äpfeln bestens aus


----------



## redfive (30 Dez. 2012)

Mann sollte doch ab und zu mal auf den Markt gehen!


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2012)

dianelized12 schrieb:


> Der kennt sich ja mit Melonen/Birnen/Äpfeln bestens aus


Auch mit Gurken und Bananen


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

Da hat der Obsthändler ja schöne Melonen erwischt!


----------



## MetalFan (10 Feb. 2014)

Tja, was soll ich sagen - ich hatte es ja schon vor einiger Zeit im Social-Media-Thread erwähnt und jetzt ist es "offiziell" und wenn man das boulevardeske Geschreibe weglässt könnte ich die News von Ende 2012 jetzt wieder als aktuelle Neuigkeit verwenden!  

Wer nicht warten möchte bis die deutschsprachige Presse davon Wind bekommt und das Hebräische nicht scheut kann sich hier ein Bild davon machen (Text, Bilder, Videos):

www.mako.co.il/entertainment-celebs

www.ynet.co.il

celebs.walla.co.il (Laut Text bestätigt sie hier im Video "überraschend" das was die Boulevardpresse seit Silvester schon "weiß".)


----------



## Death Row (10 Feb. 2014)

Das tut mir so leid, MetalFan


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Feb. 2014)

Tip top. Freu dich doch für sie. Immerhin ist sie dann glücklich


----------

